# Video ideas needed



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Not having had any time to get stuff ready for Halloween this year, I've decided to have a film party. I'll set up an outdoor screen and show videos. Before the videos we'll be playing a few games. Can anybody help with the following:

I need some video featuring vague, hard to see ghostly shapes that I can project onto the screen. I already have some creepy sound/music called DarkEnvironments that will work well as a background track.

Also need some good ideas for films suitable for kids about 10-12. Needs to keep their attention as all the kids seem to have an attention span measuring 10s of seconds not minutes.

Thanks in advance for any suggestions.


----------



## Jacksonville Haunter (Apr 21, 2011)

*Monster Squad for the movie. Good luck.*


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Young Frankenstein
Monsters Inc.
Addams Family
The Mummy


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Thanks all - will check them out


----------

